# Canada Hands Down Prison Sentences for Piracy



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Satellite TV companies took their piracy fight north of the border, with DirecTV, EchoStar and Bell ExpressVu taking two alleged hackers to court in Canada.

Late last week, a Quebec court sentenced two brothers - Hanan and Joshua Lis - to 60 days in prison and a $25,000 fine for their alleged roles in a satellite TV piracy scheme. Court documents from the case said "significant amounts" of electronic components used for pirating as well as other related elements were found and seized, which confirmed a link between the defendants and the technology used for pirating.

Court documents showed that a search of a property last December found computer equipment, and next to a keyboard references to codes and information allegedly used for pirating. Joshua Lis was present during the search. Court documents also alleged that just prior to the search the brothers attempted to hide the evidence that was in the premises before the search was conducted.

The sentences come as Canadian satellite and entertainment industry officials push for more strict piracy laws for the country.

In a statement, EchoStar said it "will take action against any illegal use of the company's satellite TV signal. We are pleased with the outcome of this case, and we hope it serves as a deterrent to other people who might be tempted to engage in such illegal conduct."

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Not enough time. Sixty days. These people are theives and should get years, not days.


----------



## NoMoRumours (Jan 27, 2004)

SamC said:


> Not enough time. Sixty days. These people are theives and should get years, not days.


And what are they stealing?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Is thatas erious question?


----------



## amit5roy5 (Mar 4, 2004)

I don't show as much symptaty to a company getting something stolen than an indivisual. The way I see it, a company can still survice well. Just my opinion.


----------

